# Biff's Sweet-tooth



## Biffdoggie (Jun 20, 2006)

This is one side of the flower room, the other side has just as many but half bubblegum and half sweet.

Pic 1, 2, and 3 are looking from left to right.













One with a penny for scale, barely got the penny in the shot.




The bubblegum has done allright for itself but not photo worthy, perhaps next time.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 21, 2006)

*Whats up Biffdoggie. May i be the first to say that those are some beautiful ladies you have there. Love the bud shots.  *


----------



## Biffdoggie (Jun 21, 2006)

Thanks TBG, I wish I had a better camera. My friend who's a photog is going to come over and take some bitchin' macro shots for me, that'll be nice.


----------



## fleshstain (Jul 3, 2006)

damn fine ladies biff....sweettooth is my personal favorite and smoke of choice if i have one....


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jul 3, 2006)

damn nice ladies.....so tasety looking....i tried to pull a bud off but the damn monitor keeps putting up a block


----------



## Biffdoggie (Jul 3, 2006)

Thank you both for the kind words. The "tooth" as we call it around here is a great all-around strain, it makes some seriously compact buds without having to supplement Co2. The bubblegum didn't fair so well, real airy but still stoney.

LDY, I tried to e-mail you a nugget but it got stuck in a server somewhere!


----------



## FaTal1 (Jul 3, 2006)

hahaha ldy you funny...killer ladys BIff i wouldnt mind hitting that lol


----------



## Biffdoggie (Jul 3, 2006)

Thanks fatal, I took those pics when they would have usually been about done but I used the Fox Farms bloom trio and they took a while to finally ripen all they way, they kept putting on weight though so Icouldn't complain!


----------



## FaTal1 (Jul 5, 2006)

enjoy the smoke! and smoke a bowl for me too


----------

